
Ask HN: Is buying health insurance considered an In-App Purchase to Apple? - peteratt
Hi all,<p>So I&#x27;m entertaining the idea of a (US-based) mobile health insurance broker, and given the topic has taken a lot of attention lately, figured I might ask since some of you are deeply knowledgeable in the topic of IAP.<p>My question is simple: I want to create a healthcare insurance flow into an iOS app. It&#x27;d ask the usual questions, give you a quote, and then offer you the option to purchase the insurance and pay premiums for it. Would Apple require you to take a 30% cut of the insurance premiums, and make it impossible to hand over to the web browser for purchase?<p>Healthcare is, as you all know, already a highly-regulated market with a set pricing model, which would make such a use case impossible.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
dnh44
The 30% IAP is only for digital services.

For real world services/products you can use Apple Pay for which they take
somewhere around 2%.

